# Installed Google Earth Maps - No Audi Connect Subscription or SIM Needed



## jaymac (11 mo ago)

Hi All,

Just thought I'd share that I bought the Google Earth Fix from this company yesterday and it worked a treat...

Home - MAK Coding 

You have to tell them your existing software version. To get this, from the settings menu hold the "back" and "left buttons" at the same time for 10 seconds to get the engineering menu (same again to exit).

Their website says that the service is only suitable for 2016 onwards vehicles and that an Audi Connect subscription is required.

Transpires this is not the case for TTs and only a Wi-Fi hotspot is required and the fix will work on a 2015 TT also.

Once the updated MMI software was installed I loaded an app called Tasker on my phone which allows you to set a "rule" to switch on your phone hotspot automatically when your bluetooth is connected (and turn the hotspot off again when leaving the car).

Hope this helps those who have lost Google Earth!


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Couple of questions:
Does this actually run Google earth or a different overlay? (I ask because the screenshots they provide are of Google Earth, which is better quality than the alternative)
Does this also update to the latest maps?
And does this actually give you a "free" connect licence?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

to see the satellite layer (Earth, Maxar or whatever), you just need (on any MK3) the 1339 (or higher) sw update, and a sim/mobile hotspot.
There is no way to get connect, other than subscribing (and paying) for the service


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Recently going through the settings on my 17 TTS I found Google Earth was a map option. I've not connected a SIM, no idea how it works.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as written above, you need to update the MMI sw to 1339 (or higher) version, to see the satellite imagery


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

But still need Audi connect I believe


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I had my MMI updated to 1339 a few months back by Audi for free when I enquired about the disappearance of Google Earth, and I can select that satellite view without an active connect licence.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

You don't need Audi connect, but you do need a data connection. Mine still works without a data connection, but you can only get the images that have been cached in the memory of the car.


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

I spoke to mak coding they said it wasn’t possible without connect and tech pack I recall.
I really miss the images from my 2017 Quattro roadster now coupe and just standard boringbsat nav that I had enabled


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you should explain to them that for the satellite imagery you just need data connection (SIM, hotspot) and 1339 (or newer) sw version, that's all!


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> you should explain to them that for the satellite imagery you just need data connection (SIM, hotspot) and 1339 (or newer) sw version, that's all!


I am not explaining anything just offering a response and comment on what MAK coding told me when I asked if they could sort satellite images on my car


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, if so, my comment is they don't know how it works


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Shortstock said:


> I am not explaining anything just offering a response and comment on what MAK coding told me when I asked if they could sort satellite images on my car


Hi when you say no connect licence and no sim , does your mmi have a sim slot ?thanks 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymac (11 mo ago)

I can confirm no Audi Connect is required - hotspot or data SIM only.

It's £25 for the same Maxmar/Google Earth update that Audi put in place and an extra £100 for maps update with MMI licence enabled for lifetime updates.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

don't want to appear punctilious , but the free update should last until 2030 (not lifetime)


----------



## jaymac (11 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> don't want to appear punctilious , but the free update should last until 2030 (not lifetime)


I've just confirmed with Mak Coding this is incorrect and it is in fact a lifetime licence.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the last letter of the licence code represent the year in which the licence is going to expire, and as far as I know (the more experts can confirm?), there isn't a letter for "lifetime", only for definite years…..


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> the last letter of the licence code represent the year in which the licence is going to expire, and as far as I know (the more experts can confirm?), there isn't a letter for "lifetime", only for definite years…..


When I had mine coded I was told it was good until 2070 but to be honest I'd be amazed if VW are posting map updates on their website even 5 years from now... It certainly will not be an issue for me in 2070 unless medical science makes some huge leaps!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

jaymac said:


> I can confirm no Audi Connect is required - hotspot or data SIM only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

Is it 25 from mak coding? I really would like the maps back on this new car no sim mak said last month couldn't be done I really hope so


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

Shortstock said:


> Is it 25 from mak coding? I really would like the maps back on this new car no sim mak said last month couldn't be done I really hope so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heik (Sep 6, 2021)

I am not sure if we talk about same thing, but here is what I did.

Audi TTS 2015
Updated MMI using instructions in this forum.

Some points picked here:
-Red menu: MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_MU1339
-Patch: MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_MU1339_PATCH
-Fault codes removed wth VCDS.
-Adaptations on module 5F
- wireless Apple_DIO => on 
- Google GAL => on
- MirrorLink on ?
- Smartphone_interface_for_rhmi: to activate
-modified exception list 

No AudiConnect used in this process

With these modifications I can update maps, use Google Earth (Maxar) layout without any connections anywhere, except SIM-card in a slot.


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

spoke to mak coding you need to have satellite map option on the drop down menu on the nav, mine didn’t just 2d 3D etc.
so not possible , unfortunately


----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

Hi, this is my first post as just got a 2017 TT 1.8. I recently borrowed a remapped mk2 TTS and that got me hooked. Mine isn’t as poky obviously but it’s fine for my style of driving and looks the biz.

anyway re this thread my car hasn’t got the navigation on the VC. So if I used a company like makcoding they could literally update it so that it would be installed then presumably I’d just use the personal hotspot on my mob to use it?

I know I can get in touch with the company direct but thought I’d get some feedback from existing users. Also has anyone done this via the remote method as I’m nowhere near them?

cheers


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Use what?
No internet connection is required to use standard maps.
Internet connection only required if you want to add the Google earth layer on top.

PM me if your anywhere near SE London.
The update to 1339 can be found for free here


----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

Cheers for that. I assumed the Maps needed a connection to do the sat nav/route etc according to traffic or doesn’t the Audi one work like that?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as said, you don't need a connection to use the navi in its basic form, but you need a connection+connect subscripiton if you want active navigation according to the traffic situation


----------



## kammy (Jan 29, 2021)

pcbbc said:


> Use what?
> No internet connection is required to use standard maps.
> Internet connection only required if you want to add the Google earth layer on top.
> 
> ...


I've updated my MMI to 1339 and have a SIM card slot with an active 4G sim inserted. Yet when I choose the Satellite view, it does nothing. Just continues to show the standard Audi maps. 

The same config on my previous TT with 1339 and SIM Card worked fine. Any ideas what is missing\not working ?


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

Are you self promoting? The necessary update is available to download for free from links on this forum and many others. Installs in the same way so you're just paying £25 for an SD card and having someone else download it for you.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

did you try to reset the MMI?




kammy said:


> I've updated my MMI to 1339 and have a SIM card slot with an active 4G sim inserted. Yet when I choose the Satellite view, it does nothing. Just continues to show the standard Audi maps.
> 
> The same config on my previous TT with 1339 and SIM Card worked fine. Any ideas what is missing\not working ?


----------



## kammy (Jan 29, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> did you try to reset the MMI?





kevin#34 said:


> did you try to reset the MMI?


By reset MMI do you mean when you press the Nav\Map and Radio buttons up, and press joystick down ? If so, yes. 

Did it again today to make sure, but no difference.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

very strange then... with 1339 and a valid data connection, it should work


----------



## Drjb (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello, did you know how to activate google earth with this information here? with the newest mib firmware? Thanks










Audi TT Byte and Bit


You're wright ! Impossible wihtout MATRIX !! ;) Thats why im asking if i buy matrix led i can get sweeping indicators. Any idea if its possible with them??




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

